# Guide: Wo finde ich welchen Berufslehrer



## Jarus (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich will hier mal eine Liste beginnen in der alle Berufslehrer aufgelistet sind.

*Bergbau*
Allianz
Kurdram Stonehammer - Darkshore
Dank Drizzlecut - Dun Morogh
Yarr Hammerstone - Dun Morogh
Geofram Bouldertoe - Ironforge
Brock Stoneseeker - Loch Modan
Gelman Stonehand - Stormwind
Pikkle - Tanaris

Horde
Krunn - Durotan
Makarus - Orgrimmar
Johan Focht - Der Silberwald
Brek Stonehoof - Thunder Bluff
Brom Killian - Undercity
Pikkle - Tanaris

*Kürschnereilehrer*
Allianz
Jayla - Ashenvale
Eladriel - Darnassus
Wilma Ranthal - Das Redridge-Gebirge
Helene Peltskinner - Der Wald von Elwynn
Balthus Stoneflayer - Ironforge
Maris Granger - Stormwind
Radnaal Maneweaver - Teldrassil

Horde
Dranh - Das Brachland
Malux - Desolace
Kulleg Stonehorn - Feralas
Yonn Deepcut - Mulgore
Thuwd - Orgrimmar
Mooranta - Thunder Bluff
Rand Rhobart - Tirisfal
Killian Hagey - Undercity


----------



## Deadlift (7. Januar 2007)

Bei den Sekundären kann ich dir helfen.
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/guides.html?guide=361


----------



## MaexxDesign (13. Januar 2007)

Das bringt uns alles ohne genaue Ortsbeschreibung nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Splendid (13. Januar 2007)

*Bergbau:*

*Allianz*
Dunkelküste - Kurdram Stonehammer (39, 41)
Dun Morogh - Dank Drizzlecut (69, 55)
Dun Morogh - Yarr Hammerstone (50, 50)
Ironforge - Geofram Bouldertoe (51, 26)
Loch Modan - Brock Stoneseeker (37, 48)
Stormwind - Gelman Stonehand (52, 17)

*Horde*
Durotar - Krunn (52, 41)
Orgrimmar - Makaru (73, 28)
Silberwald - Johan Focht (43, 40)
Thunder Bluff - Brek Stonehoof (35, 57)
Undercity - Brom Killian (55, 36)


*Kürschnerei*

*Allianz*
Ashenvale - Jayla (51, 68)
Darnassus - Eladriel (64, 22)
Das Rotkammgebirge - Wilma Ranthal (88, 70)
Das Wald von Elwynn - Helene Peltskinner (47, 62)
Ironforge - Balthus Stoneflayer (40, 33)
Stormwind - Maris Granger (67, 50)
Teldrassil - Radnaal Maneweaver (42, 50)

*Horde*
Das Brachland - Dranh (45, 59)
Desolace - Malux (24, 70)
Feralas - Kulleg Stonehorn (74, 43)
Mulgore - Yonn Deepcut (46, 59)
Orgrimmar - Thuwd (63, 45)
Thunder Bluff - Mooranta (46, 42)
Tirisfal - Rand Rhobart (65, 60)
Undercity - Killian Hagey (71, 59)

So, ich hoffe jetzt is alles klar, bei Gelegenheit werd ich das mal noch erweitern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (15. Januar 2007)

wären die anderen Berufe auch nicht passend,wenn man die auch hier reinposten würde?

Weil der Thread heißt ja : Guide: Wo finde ich welchen Berufslehrer

Und das sind nocht alle Berufe


----------



## Hexagon (16. Januar 2007)

Wie sieht das jetzt mit den Berufen aus, die schon 300 haben und weitergehen wollen aber zwar bc drauf haben aber noch keine lvl 58 sind um durchs Portal zu gehen?

Weiss einer ob es da ne Möglichkeit gibt in der "alten Welt" seinen Skill zu erhöhen?


----------



## Manani (17. Januar 2007)

Ich war gestern in einigen Hauptstädten unterwegs... habe dort aber nur die "alten" Lehrer gefunden. Aber tröste Dich, es würde Dir auch kaum was bringen, da Du in der Regel Sachen aus der Scherbenwelt brauchst, um die Fähigkeiten zu steigern.

Eine Ausnahme bildet da wie so häufig der ein oder andere Nebenberuf. Das Buch"Erste Hilfe für Meister - Hilfe, der Doktor kommt!" gibts käuflich zu erwerben. Du könntest also jemanden bitten Dir dieses Buch zu kaufen. Dann kannst Du mit schweren Runenstoffverbänden schon einmal loslegen: http://www.buffed.de/?i=22012

Das selbe gilt für "Handbuch: Netherstoffverband": http://www.buffed.de/?i=21992 (ab Skill 330)

und "Handbuch: Schwerer Netherstoffverband": http://www.buffed.de/?i=21993 (ab Skill 360)

Dazu brauchst Du dann aber endgültig Netherstoff, den es nur in der Scherbenwelt gibt. Also entweder AH oder mitbringen lassen.


----------

